# Nvidia Control Panel is S-L-O-W!



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't know if anyone else has the same problem I have. But whenever I want to use the Nvidia Control Panel, it's very SLOW!

It takes over 30 seconds to load, 30 second to select a application to modify, 30 seconds to save, etc. you get my point. It is slow, and I'm using a SSD. So If anyone else can input for this, that would be nice. TO be clear, I'm not talking about the geforce experience.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 7, 2019)

I think it's usually pretty slow. It is for me anyway


----------



## jDSX (Dec 7, 2019)

it's always been that way, for me it's inconstant sometimes taking more than a min to pop up other times shorter.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2019)

Yeah, it's fucking slow as hell.


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 7, 2019)

What version are y'all using? Mine loads within 5 seconds.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> What version are y'all using? Mine loads within 5 seconds.


Latest. All drivers up to date. Slow as molasis.


----------



## DKB (Dec 7, 2019)

Always has been slow for me.


----------



## RandomUser (Dec 8, 2019)

StarGazerTom said:


> Latest. All drivers up to date. Slow as molasis.


Wow, that is weird, latest one as well and it is pretty snappy on my end.
Perhaps it's a Windows 10 thing? I'm running Windows Server 2012.


----------



## WorldOfNerds (Dec 8, 2019)

I know the feeling, my computer is a mid-user one, its not extremely fast but its quite quick.

Although, i do experience that issue, often it can take anywhere up to a minute depending on how many other programs are also using it.

The best things you can do is make sure your driver is up to date and, if your okay with the 1% chance it could brick your graphics, use a driver updater like IoBit Driver Booster, (avoid Driverpack tho, its as scummy as it gets).

Here is my specs, if it helps highlight your predicament, I used a VPN to hide my IP


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2019)

RandomUser said:


> Wow, that is weird, latest one as well and it is pretty snappy on my end.
> Perhaps it's a Windows 10 thing? I'm running Windows Server 2012.


Honestly, im leaning towards possibly a windows 10 thing, as my gaming laptop has started randomly freezing for a second or two this past few weeks now. Getting real irritating too, but no idea whats causing it :/


----------



## WorldOfNerds (Dec 22, 2019)

StarGazerTom said:


> Honestly, im leaning towards possibly a windows 10 thing, as my gaming laptop has started randomly freezing for a second or two this past few weeks now. Getting real irritating too, but no idea whats causing it :/


Hate to admit it, but Windows 10 is bloatware central. they add apps like Cortana and Edge, tie them in together so they can't be removed and then come out an say they are "essential to the operation of Windows 10", I mean, not everyone likes having those things take up more then 2/3 of their already slow computer. don't care about the EOS, I'm sticking with win 7.


----------

